# Its Mortimers birthday today



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

35 years old. My birthday present is the photoshooting. Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday dude.


----------



## mdk (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday! Cheers!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 15, 2018)

errrrrr....happy birthday?


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Mortimer!


----------



## skye (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 15, 2018)

So what do gypsies do for their birthday?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> So what do gypsies do for their birthday?


Go to a Broadway play.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 15, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So what do gypsies do for their birthday?
> ...



I was thinking it was more along the lines of some kind of spell or dance.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> So what do gypsies do for their birthday?



Some throw big parties. Especially 18 birthday. Gypsies are known to like "swank".


But I have only one friend today and a birthday cake my mum made.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> So what do gypsies do for their birthday?



You watched too much hollywood.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Reading your signature I had impression you are a democrat and not racist. But then you make fun of me in a racist way because Im Gypsy. Its not even your first time. Im confused.


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a standing rule that if anyone reminds you their birthday is coming up they get ignored if they are under 16 years old. One time pardon Mortimer because of your unique name but do not let it happen again! Capisce?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mortimer.  Hope you did something fun to celebrate the day.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 15, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




There is a huge difference between being racist and ribbing someone.  Sorry you are so sensitive.  I would think you would have a tougher skin for someone that likes to visit white supremacist's sites.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 15, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is making fun of you because you are a Gypsy.  We really don't know enough about Gypsies to know if we like them or not . People make fun of you because it's so easy. Tell a couple of them to eat a bag of dicks or tell them to STFU. They might back off. Of course they could get worse too, but you never know unless you try.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 16, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I want to adress the point about Gypsies. My opinion is that all people are individuals and should be judged on individual basis, gypsies can be problematic, and i dont like all gypsies, but I dont see a reason to hate EVERY Gypsy. I never did any harm to anyone here, so I dont see a reason to make fun of me because im Gypsy. Some african americans steal things or smoke crack but you wont hate every african american, right? Iam a Gypsy but Im first a Individual and I am Mortimer. I like being judged for who I am personally not being seen only through the lense that I am Gypsy. Its not important that I am Gypsy, Im first a human.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 16, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Ok but its a racist joke, like saying "hey you negroe did you eat fried chicken today" at least its not politically correct and i expected more political correctnes from you if you are democrat and dont like republicans.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




It's not a racist joke.  Dude when you post some of the shit you do, you need to learn to take a joke.

I'm also NOT a Democrat.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 16, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You basically denie racism against gypsies. It is racist, even the word gypsy is racist. Its called roma person.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Oh good grief.  Now if you keep this up, I will start making fun of you in a serious sense.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



 I'm sure some idiots hate all Gypsies just like some idiots hate all Blacks or all Muslims. However, most people on this board  probably don't know enough about Gypsies to work up a full blown hatred of them.  From what I know about the people on this board, it seems to me that they are poking you because you are an easy target as much as anything else. You're different, and you gotta admit your head does look kind like a potato, so lets make fun of Mortimer. I'm just saying, you can either poke back or just roll over and take the ribbing. Your choice.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 16, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Ok. Im just saying its racist to poke fun of me in this way. They could poke fun of me in other way etc. I said already its like saying "hey you negroe did you ate good fried chicken today" or "juden did you picked up that coin from the street again etc." such a joke is this. And a anti-racist or someone who has in his signature that republicans are racist, could be more politically correct.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 16, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Big difference between a ribbing and being an asshole.  I am joking around with him because he often posts the same stuff and is stuck on wanting to be white instead of anything else.  He often posts in what seems to be wanting attention... so I'm giving him some. 

If I wanted to be an asshole to him, I'd talk about how gypsies are often known to be scammers who like to take advantage of elderly people and rip them off.  Instead I just joked about throwing a big party, which he admitted was true, or doing spells like curses... which is a joke from the movie Thinner.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 16, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



even if gypsies did that doesnt mean that i do this, and its still wrong. god wanted to save sodom because of 5 good people.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Mortimer, Mortimer, Mortimer. This discussion board isn't a cross section of American society. It's a place for bored people to have a little fun. Think of a 5th grade playground, or "The Island of Misfit Toys" If you're looking for an in depth understanding of the American Socio-political mind set, you're in the wrong place. I suppose you could eventually get some indications of our common beliefs or divisions by being here, but it won't be as easy as you seem to have expected. Now, about that bag of dicks.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I know. It's hard to understand the nuances of a different culture for him and for us. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Compost (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Lighten up, Mortimer.  Treat yourself to some birthday swank or something.


----------



## Toro (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday Mortimer. 

What do Austrians do on their birthdays?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 19, 2019)

Sorry it's late.  I just saw this thread.  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2019)

Toro said:


> Happy Birthday Mortimer.
> 
> What do Austrians do on their birthdays?


Cry...


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 19, 2019)

Toro said:


> Happy Birthday Mortimer.
> 
> What do Austrians do on their birthdays?



The same as americans. They eat cake, and drink alcohol with their friends.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 19, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Mortimer.
> ...


Happy Belated Birthday, Mortimer.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 23, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> 35 years old. My birthday present is the photoshooting. Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum




35? You don’t look a day over 60.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> 35 years old. My birthday present is the photoshooting. Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Are you saving enough to retire at 67?


----------

